# Second Puppyhood?



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash is now 2 1/2 but he's starting to act like a puppy again. He has become very demanding, constantly wants my attention and he plays all the time. I've also caught him chewing on some things that he shouldn't be chewing on. I'm not complaining because other than the chewing he's being pretty cute and he makes me laugh every day with his goofiness. I was just wondering if anyone else's dog went through this?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson is just over 18 months so I can't comment on second puppyhood beyond - SAY IT AIN'T SO.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Well if it makes you feel any better, he's still fully potty trained and no shark attacks.  He is acting like a 60lb puppy and zoomies are back every day. For the most part he's just being a big goofball and pretty clingy, it's just funny that all of a sudden he's changed a bit.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My Cash turned 5 years old today, and he still loves being a clown.
He will grab one of my husbands work boots and run through the house with it in hopes someone will chase him. If you don't, he will bark to make sure you know he has it. He knows I won't play the game, but sometimes he can talk my husband into it. They windup wrestling on the floor like two little kids.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So apparently Cash thinks I'm a puppy too! Penny and I were sitting on the couch and then I realized that Cash had disappeared. I went looking for him and found him laying on his back in the middle of my bed biting at his foot which was draped with the sheet. I laid down on the bed next to him and so did Penny. Well it didn't take long for Penny and Cash to start playing the let's bite each other in the face game. I guess that since I was laying next to Cash he thought that maybe I wanted to play too! He rolled over and opened his mouth about an inch from my face and then looked at me like he was asking if I wanted to play. Umm, thanks but no thanks, that's not really a game that I like to play. . He decided that mouthing my hand was just as much fun, so we ended up in this crazy game of the dogs biting each other in the face with my hand somehow in the middle.


----------

